# 2 Day Fishing Binge



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

If you had 2 full weekdays to fish in mid-May, and didn't have a boat, where would you concentrate your efforts? Pier, bridge, surf, all?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Where..? Pensacola, Destin, Mobile?


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

NKlamerus said:


> Where..? Pensacola, Destin, Mobile?


Sorry, Pensacola area.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade. NLO or Big Sabine.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

May is prime time for smoker kings, a shot at cobia, Spanish and bonitas off PBPier


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

When time gets closer might want to post in "need a crew, need a ride".


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the info!

I've been doing a lot of reading and research on the area (I live in Orlando), so I'm thinking PBPier, 3 mile and Bob Sikes bridges, and maybe Gulf State Park Pier.

Might treat myself to a 4 hour guide trip as well. I understand Joshua Lim is a good Captain.


----------

